
First Semester in Numerical Analysis with Julia - cos2pi
https://open.umn.edu/opentextbooks/textbooks/first-semester-in-numerical-analysis-with-julia
======
ArtWomb
Thanks for posting! The ecosystem around scientific computing in Julia is
indeed robust. Not just differentiation and ML, but Bayesian inference,
genomics and even medical imaging. There's even a web framework ;)

[https://genieframework.com/](https://genieframework.com/)

